# valeting insurance



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi im looking at starting a valeting business but could do with some advice on what insurance and cover il need.
Also im only 21 so im thinking it will be expensive and would i be able to have the rite cover and policy in my name?

Any help and advice would be grate thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Sean

I've got your pm, if you are happy to pm me your telephone number as well, i can ring you tomorrow and we can have a chat and work out what is best for you.

Cheers


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would like to say a big thank you to Shiny for his time, help and grate advice.

What a grate guy to talk to and suer knows his stuff

Thanks again


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Good luck with the business too Sean


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Sean, glad i could help.


----------

